# Brian's Film Theme



## Squirrel (Oct 8, 2012)

My friend Brian likes to compose music on the keyboard, and would like to share some of his compositions. Here is his "Film Theme", which is his favourite so far:






Some of his other music is there on Youtube too.

Any thoughts? I'm sure he'd love to hear some feedback.


----------



## cihanbarut (Nov 24, 2012)

Watching sea.. Great.


----------

